# Connect iPod to the car stereo



## Alex1981 (Mar 4, 2014)

Does anyone know a good adapter for listening to songs from Apple devices in the car? I know that there are special car adapters for this. Can you recommend any? I was googling and the best reviews for connecting mobie devices has AUX Link car adapter. But before buying it I'd like to get some more information...Is someone using it? What's your opinion? Any other recommendations?


----------



## SamTech1 (Mar 4, 2014)

I purchased AUX Link car adapter almost one year ago. Totally satisfied. Great sound, no technical problems so far. Had to spend more time than I expected to install it, but finally it worked out well (I did the installation on my own, but at any service center you can have it done in no time). I was purchasing here AUX Car Kits. It's official store so they have lowest prices (at least when I was buying it) and free shipping worldwide. As for advantages of AUX Link, it can be also used as a charger and a Bluetooth hands-free kit. Apart form this you can control the music using the buttons on the steering wheel or on the car radio. Highly recommended.


----------



## Alex1981 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Car Adapter to Connect to Mobile Gadgets*



SamTech1 said:


> I purchased AUX Link car adapter almost one year ago. Totally satisfied. Great sound, no technical problems so far. Had to spend more time than I expected to install it, but finally it worked out well (I did the installation on my own, but at any service center you can have it done in no time). I was purchasing here AUX Car Kits. It's official store so they have lowest prices (at least when I was buying it) and free shipping worldwide. As for advantages of AUX Link, it can be also used as a charger and a Bluetooth hands-free kit. Apart form this you can control the music using the buttons on the steering wheel or on the car radio. Highly recommended.



Thanks a lot! I checked it out. Good reviews. Did you purchase it together with Bluetooth dongle?To use AUX Link as a hand-free car kit...Is it worth it?


----------



## SamTech1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Alex1981 said:


> Thanks a lot! I checked it out. Good reviews. Did you purchase it together with Bluetooth dongle?To use AUX Link as a hand-free car kit...Is it worth it?


From my point of view it's totally worth it. It's a great substitution for a separate hands-free kit. Thus with this AUX Link you get adapter, charger and a Bluetooth hands-free kit. Three devices in one.


----------



## Alex1981 (Mar 4, 2014)

Guys, just wanted to share my experience. In the end decided to buy car adapter AUX Link. I was trying to find the best deal and it's really cheaper to buy it at the official online shop AUX Car Kits. The adapter was delivered in just five days. At first I decided to try to install it myself, but had troubles extracting the OEM car stereo. So finally I had it installed in the nearest auto workshop. It took just 15 minutes. So far totally contempted with the purchase. 

Advantages:

- crystal clear sound
- can be used as a charger
- with Bluetooth dongle works perfectly as a Bluetooth AUX car adapter 
- music control with steering wheel buttons and buttons on the car head unit (very convenient)
- suitable for all music formats
- compatible with my Apple devices, but there is also a 3.5 mm plug for other mobile devices
- free and fast delivery
- takes very little space and almost invisible
- now I can listen to all my favourite compositions without carrying piles of CDs.

Disadvantages:

- a bit expensive as I also purchased additional Bluetooth dongle
- could't easily take out the car stereo so had to go to service center 

But taking everything into account, I believe it's a good price-quality ratio. So all in all it's worth it.


----------



## Tomas70 (Dec 23, 2015)

I really like AUX Link and so far this is the best USB/iPod/AUX adapter I've found. I've already had one for my Nissan Murano 2004 for almost a year and now I've ordered the same adapter for my wife's Nissan Almera 2000 as a Christmas present.

The only negative comment is that this company always fails to deliver on time! They promise less than 7 days, but finally you receive the adapter in 10-12... So if you buy it as a present for someone, keep in mind adding some 15 days to get it for sure.... But with this adapter the music sound is great!


----------



## Carter_member (Nov 16, 2016)

Yes, an Aux wire is good to do that.


----------

